# Stylische mini-PCs mit neuartigem Konzept



## NCphalon (30. November 2010)

Moin,

bin neulich in der PCGH auf die Firma Xi3 gestoßen, die ziemlich interessante Produkte hat. Das sind momentan sehr kleine PCs mit sparsamen AMD Dualcore Prozessoren auf dem AMD 780E Chipsatz mit SB710 und bis zu 4GB RAM, das alles etwa mit dem Volumen einer 0,33l Getränkedose. Intern können bis zu 8GB Flash-Speicher verbaut werden, für externe Speichererweiterungen mit interner Geschwindigkeit stehen 2 eS-ATA Ports zur Verfügung, desweiteren 6x USB 2.0, die 3 üblichen Audioanschlüsse, DVI-I, DP, Gbit LAN und ein sogenannter Xi3 Port, an den sich Adapter für USB, S-ATA oder einen externen PCIe Port anschließen lassen.

Eine weitere Besonderheit stellen z.B. die Xi3 Backplanes dar, die eine individuelle Anschlussausstattung ermöglichen oder auch die "Z3RO Modules", die als Clients dienen, um die Peripherie für mehrere Benutzer an einem Xi3 PC anzuschließen und diesen somit für mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig zugänglich zu machen.

Ein weiteres Schmankerl ist die große Vielfalt an wählbaren Farben.

Auf der Website (Link siehe unten) lässt sich der Xi3 PC konfigurieren und ein Zubehörpaket zusammenstellen. Die Preise beginnen bei 799 USD im hauseigenen Shop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Xi3 PC im Größenvergleich_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Xi3 Backplane_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Z3RO Module_

Quelle: Xi3.org

--------------------------------

Da es nicht neu is halte ich den News-Bereich für unangebracht, aber ich wollte trotzdem, dass dieses doch sehr interessante Produkt Erwähnung findet, deshalb hab ichs halt hier gepostet.


----------

